# My new Fur Coat.



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

I have just knitted the furry jacket by Carol Hocknell from MKM July 2013.

I have enough shrugs and wanted it longer, and also more structured without the rolling edges.

Here is my version. My New Fur Coat.

Maggie


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the color you chose.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You will be receiving tons of compliments when you wear this.

What was the final cost of making this jacket?


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice could go for one, if I didn't have so many projects on my list.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, love it. Is there a pattern for it?


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

That is just super, love the color and style


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

This is really neat. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it. Great job.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely fur coat but I don't think you'll be wearing it for quite some time yet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

very nice


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

I knitted it with King Cole Moments. Price from £1.50 to £2.00 on the internet. I used 9 balls.

It is what I call Eyelash. It looks like false eyelashes.

I have bought same before for 99p per ball for scarves etc.

Maggie


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a pattern.

It was named and detailed in my original post.

In MKM July 2013.

Maggie


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the praise. I am pleased and it fits well.

Maggie x x x x


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this hand knit or is it machine knit? Is MKM a magazine in England? I can't seem to locate it on the internet. Thank you.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I love it, really nice


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jaymbee said:


> Is this hand knit or is it machine knit? Is MKM a magazine in England? I can't seem to locate it on the internet. Thank you.


Machine Knittng Monthly is available in the U.S from Dorothy Rosman at Custom Knits www.customknitsmfg.net/machineknittingmonthly.html

Good magazine!!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

jaymbee said:


> Is this hand knit or is it machine knit? Is MKM a magazine in England? I can't seem to locate it on the internet. Thank you.


Machine Knitting Monthly is available in the U.S from Dorothy Rosman at Custom Knits www.customknitsmfg.net/machineknittingmonthly.html

Good magazine!!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> There is a pattern.
> 
> It was named and detailed in my original post.
> 
> ...


Is there a Website for this pattern?

Would you please let us know what the cost would be to knit this in USA currency -or- what the exchange rate is between British money and USA dollars?


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> There is a pattern.
> 
> It was named and detailed in my original post.
> 
> ...


Is there a Website for this pattern?

Would you please let us know what the cost would be to knit this in USA currency -or- what the exchange rate is between British money and USA dollars?


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Machine Knitting Monthly is a machine knitting magazine.

In USA it is avaailable from Dorothy Rossman.

Maggie


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

You will need 9 to 10 balls of eyelash yarn. [50g]

Whatever the price is in the USA you multiply it by the number of balls.

Maggie


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> You will need 9 to 10 balls of eyelash yarn. [50g]
> 
> Whatever the price is in the USA you multiply it by the number of balls.
> 
> Maggie


Thank you, Maggie.At Walmart, the price for the eyelash yard is $2.97 a small skein. Using this as a calculation, to make this jacket the old fashion way (by hand!), it would cost approximately $30 which is very cheap for something that would last for a lifetime (compared to store made).


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> You will need 9 to 10 balls of eyelash yarn. [50g]
> 
> Whatever the price is in the USA you multiply it by the number of balls.
> 
> Maggie


Thank you, Maggie.At Walmart, the price for the eyelash yard is $2.97 a small skein. Using this as a calculation, to make this jacket the old fashion way (by hand!), it would cost approximately $30 which is very cheap for something that would last for a lifetime (compared to store made).


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

It won't last a lifetime for sure.

This is solely a fashion yarn.

Whatever brand it moults as you knit, sew, or wear it.

But it is such fun.

Maggie


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> Is there a Website for this pattern?
> 
> Would you please let us know what the cost would be to knit this in USA currency -or- what the exchange rate is between British money and USA dollars?


http://www.customknitsmfg.net/machineknittingmonthly.html is a source for the magazine. Dorothy might still have some copies of the July issue. I haven't had a chance to read that issue yet.

Do a search for "currency converter" Then enter the amount, tell it to convert the British pound to U.S. dollars. I checked one converter, and today a pound = $1.52


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your new jacket is gorgeous!!! Looks so cozy and comfy!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I made this jacket out of eyelash yarn when it first came on the market. Although most people liked it my two sons and daughter-in-law said I looked like an overgrown Teddy Bear.
Because of their remarks I only wore it a couple of times. I must say that with it being so light weight and warm it was nice to drive in. Maybe that the style that I did doesn't suit the yarn (I didn't have a pattern I just winged it) or maybe it's because I am just 5ft tall and rather dumpy. 
Anyway I hope that Maggie doesn't mind me sharing her topic....I thought that my pic will show that you can knit different styles in this yarn. I am afraid that my photo isn't that good and my jacket not quite as nice as Maggie's.
Actually it's not as long as it looks in the pic....it's more of a bomber jacket style.


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice maggie..I love funfur yarn...


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a super jacket and just my colourway.

I am an Autumn.

I love it.

Maggie


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic it looks lovely and warm,you did a beautiful job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic it looks lovely and warm,you did a beautiful job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

That's really lovely. I didn't know that you could knit that type of yarn on the machine. Was it made on a bulky machine?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful, looks like it is going to be very warm.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

maggieandrews said:


> I have just knitted the furry jacket by Carol Hocknell from MKM July 2013.
> 
> I have enough shrugs and wanted it longer, and also more structured without the rolling edges.
> 
> ...


Makes me wish for cooler weather if I had that coat. Lovely


----------



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

maggieandrews said:


> I have just knitted the furry jacket by Carol Hocknell from MKM July 2013.
> 
> I have enough shrugs and wanted it longer, and also more structured without the rolling edges.
> 
> ...


Makes me wish for cooler weather if I had that coat. Lovely


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, it has turned out really well, you should feel rather pleased.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I am pleased. It is all ready for the Autumn.

It was knitted on a chunky machine. Brother 260 with ribber.

It could be knitted on a midgauge.

I have also knitted this yarn on alternate needles on the standard gauge. This of course limits the size somewhat.
I am a size 12 and that's OK.

Maggie


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh that is so cute!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful work! I knitted a long "retro" type vest from Boa/Bernat yarn for my daughter for Christmas. One skein was hopelessly tangled and took HOURS to untangle, but thankfully I have a good friend who loves to solve these kinds of puzzles. I found it really tricky to work on, but after several hours, I was able to use a good OTT light and see what I was doing. The finished long vest is really beautiful...The color is "mink", a mixture of black, brown and tones of lavender. Unfortunately, my daughter has problems with the vest stretching lengthwise and it doesn't close in the front as I wanted it to. This may be due to the weight of it...think I used 8 balls of yarn. I love the look and texture of it, but will only make a short vest or bolero next time. I did make a "potato-chip" ruffled scarf for myself and I love the way it feels on my neck...soft and warm! So, for those who never have worked with eyelash yarn, just be aware that it is a little hard on the eyes and you really have to pay attention!


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

What machine did you use? Bulky I'm sure....but what machine?
It's fabulous


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

oops, never mind just saw the post about the Brother 260 EXCELLENT WORK


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks great How does it fasten at the neckline? Is it a loop and button? It doesn't sound like it would be too heavy, only 9 balls of yarn. Very nice.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Your new jacket is gorgeous!!! Looks so cozy and comfy!!


Agree! Thanks for sharing,Maggie!!

;-) ;-) ;-) :XD:


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the color too.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Really nice Magie, it will be lovely to wear in the cooler weather. 
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

It's wonderful!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Gosh you were quick and it looks much nicer than the picture in MKM :thumbup:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

OM Gosh that is pretty! Looks like you should wear it someplace classy!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern like this for a 10 year old? I think my grandaughter would like one.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I love it, very sheik.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

That looks so warm and cuddly.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

very cool. did the eyelash yarn go through the machine easily? how adaptable is the pattern?


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

great job how do you get it to be so furry when I knit with that yarn it all goes flat.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Maggie, love the coat! I can't wait for MKM July 2013 to make this. Are you the same Maggie Andrews who is a machine knitting designer and teacher? If so I really enjoy your designs the patterns are great to follow, plus Instructions are easy to follow.&#128105;


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes that is me.

I don't do much commercial work these days but still design and knit.

I had a stroke in 2007 which put a stop to my travelling about the country. Speaking to knitting clubs and teaching workshops. It also stopped me teaching teaching at college and knitting shows.

I just do one small show a year now which has been run by a friend for some years. Unfortunately she is not fit this year and Anne Smith of MKM has stepped in to organise it. That is the Knitaholics show at Romford Essex England in September.

I still sell my books and patterns via the Internet and through Trading Post in MKM.

If you would like a free colour catalogue of my currently available technique books and pattern collectiions, just send me a PM.

Maggie Andrews Harlow Essex England


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty,pretty,pretty


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

When in September is the Show on as I would love to attend? I only live in SE London.
Many thanks, - B


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

The little Romford show is organised normally by The Knitaholics . A small Essex knitting club.

It is on Sat 21st September 2013.
It is at Harold Hill Community Centre. Gooshays Drive. Romford. RM3 9LB. 10 a.m. to 4 p.m.

It is the only time I get to chatter with MKers these days and I think this will probably my last time.

Maggie


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the information. I shall try that website.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks so soft!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

love it


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

This will be great to wear on chilly evenings - but you won't be getting many of those at the moment! Moira


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I made this jacket out of eyelash yarn when it first came on the market. Although most people liked it my two sons and daughter-in-law said I looked like an overgrown Teddy Bear.
> Because of their remarks I only wore it a couple of times. I must say that with it being so light weight and warm it was nice to drive in. Maybe that the style that I did doesn't suit the yarn (I didn't have a pattern I just winged it) or maybe it's because I am just 5ft tall and rather dumpy.
> Anyway I hope that Maggie doesn't mind me sharing her topic....I thought that my pic will show that you can knit different styles in this yarn. I am afraid that my photo isn't that good and my jacket not quite as nice as Maggie's.
> Actually it's not as long as it looks in the pic....it's more of a bomber jacket style.


Sue, the trim makes it look very nice, warm and light too.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! I can see a beautiful multi-colored cowl with grey/pink/black colors in the yarn, to go nicely with this!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> That's a super jacket and just my colourway.
> 
> I am an Autumn.
> 
> ...


 Hi Maggie in case you dont know , Susie is one of our top Machine knitters and always willing to help

:thumbup:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Great work. Very pretty jacket. Love the color.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks 
That's really good to know.

Maggie

Maggie Andrews Harlow Essex England.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohh. Nice.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

After so many PMs and requests for the pattern of my new fur coat, I have printed and published it.

It is available now at this direct link.

http://www.craftybob.com/textile-crafts/knitting-crochet/funfurjacket.html

I have attached another picture in case you have forgotten it.

Happy knitting

Maggie


----------

